# Kreis Gütersloh



## timolo95 (1. August 2013)

Hallo Leute ,

Wollte mal höhren wer alles aus dem Kreis Gütersloh kommt , zwecks gemeinsamen Fahrens und Fahrgemeinschaften zum Bikepark.

Einfach mal melden.


----------



## se7enkzin (1. August 2013)

Moin , ich komme aus Herford, also ist zwar bisschen aber nicht aus der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2013)

Hier, Bielefelder. Öfter mal im Bikepark


----------



## se7enkzin (4. August 2013)

Hey Shot ,bin heute in bi. Mit'm Kumpel unterwegs, so um 14uhr rum, also falls du Lust hast schreib . Aber andere können auch gern mit


----------



## Thore97 (26. April 2014)

komm aus verl


----------

